# Which audio socket is which?



## WelshCanadian (Dec 4, 2006)

I have three unlabelled sockets - which is Mic in, Speakers out please?
They are pink, blue and green reading from the bottom up. Any guesses?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Green - Line Out (to speakers)
Pink - Microphone Input
Blue - Line In


----------



## WelshCanadian (Dec 4, 2006)

kiwiguy said:


> Green - Line Out (to speakers)
> Pink - Microphone Input
> Blue - Line In


Cheers - spot on!
Many thanks.

(Blew my eardrums out - I had both mic and speaker volumes at max!!!)


----------

